# Nollie Frontflips



## Guest (Jun 11, 2007)

*Help in the off season front nollie*

*I can't say for sure exactly how to help you, but I have been taking advise from others and started using the trampoline to get the moves and balance down this year. (With and without the board on) And best yet, I've taken it to the water. Water skiing, (waterboarding), and using what I've been able to do on the tramp. It's definately not easy, and uses way more coordination and muscles, but wow, I'm thinking by the time I try on dry land, (snow filled of course) it'll be cake.  It's all about practice practice practice. I'm still wondering if there are any other ways to prepare before the snow flies. You can't always be in the water. 
I hope this was helpfull in some way to you. Keep in touch let me know how it works out, and if you find anything else, I'm into trying it! GOOD LUCK!!*


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2007)

yes! i learned them last season and theyre sooooo fun!! (Scary at first) but look awsome on camera.

so its really tricky at first, cuase your first reaction for a frontflip is to do it like a running frontflip, ie. barrel roll.. (which are stupid and look retarded)

so you need to get in the habit of doing a roll.. if regular, roll to the left, but still maintain looking ahead. It's kind of of tricky at first but you need to get comfortable spinning like that. 

Once your comfortable of spinning you have to learn how to pop off the jump.. first a lean back then forward real fast! and do a nollie to start the rotation.. then i huck it! Try grabbing frontside or sucking up your knees a little, it also helps with landing.

Landing: is tough, cuase you cant see wear your going to land. so just look down. towards your chin and see wear you are, relative to the ground.


uhh and when trying this off a rail dont turn into boardslide last second.. (ouch) but i landed on my ass so it was pretty close.. 

so maybe i didnt help out that much, but thats how i do em! good luck!


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2007)

*I Found A Way!!*

 I will not be un prepared this year.  I have searched and searched, and with the help of some of you out there in the forum, I have finally found the snow machine that I was looking for! It's for the backyard, and I can make snow and practice everything without looking like an [email protected]@ in front of people! I'll be ready this year. I'm going back and fourth with the people at the company about what would work best for me in my yard, but I'll be in touch. Check them out though I saw this thing on U-Tube and it just makes so much sense. look up snow at home on U-Tube. Just let me know if you've seen anything else, that may be better, I'm still open to ideas, I haven't made the purchase yet, BUT I'm STOKED!! Where is the cold weather!!????? :dunno:


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2009)

i just decided to try one yesterday and landed it on about my 5th attempt.

no fear is the key


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2009)

these are super fun!!

I landed my first one yesterday and got it on my 4th attempt. They're called tame dogs.

Basically you wanna rock back on your back foot, then off your front, you really gotta huck it, suck your legs up. 

I did my first one off a little roller and pretty much did a little roll on the snow. So I rolled on my back just to get an idea of the motion and build the confidence. 

Then for my next one I really popped it and it isn't as scary as I thought it would be. 

Have a go and make sure the snow's soft. I can't wait to get this one on lock!!


----------

